# Acer Aspire 7730G-584G50MN oder Acer Aspire 6930G-734G64MN



## luigi06 (12. Januar 2009)

*Acer Aspire 7730G-584G50MN oder Acer Aspire 6930G-734G64MN* 
Welches der beiden Notebooks würdet ihr empfehlen?
Notebooks Acer Aspire 6930G-734G64MN + Guitar Hero 3 

Notebooks Acer Aspire 7730G-584G50MN + Guitar Hero 3

Habe da auch noch 2 interessante gefunden:

R560-Aura P7350 Maloz 
http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=799644 
*MSI Megabook GX620-8443VHP Core2Duo P8400 *
http://www.drivecity.de/product_info...VHP/act/search
http://www.notebookinfo.de/notebookforum/images/misc/progress.gif​


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2009)

naja, das 16er is natürlich mobiler, das is im grunde ein 15,4er im 16:9 format (15,4 is ja 16:10). ICH würd also eher das nehmen als das 17 zoll. von der leistung her sind die gleich, hab jetzt nur nicht geschaut, ob eines vlt. irgendwelche brauchbaren anschlüsse mehr hat.

das samsung is aber auch sehr gut - is erstaunlich, dass es ein leistungsgleiches samsung für den gleichen preis gibt. normalerweise is samsung "edler" und besser verarbeitet, dafür kriegst du halt dann ne schlechtere graka zum gleichen preis. aber hier scheint es mir gleichgut zu sein


----------

